# 2012 Crossroads Slingshot



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

2012 Crossroads Slingshot Ultralight 25' 11" travel trailer, front queen bed, rear lounge that converts into queen bed, double door refrigerator/freezer, three burner stove that hasn't been used (we cook outside) and oven, microwave, residential hardwood cabinet doors, TV, AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3 input, outside speakers, garden tub with shower, outside shower, linoleum throughout (no carpet), exterior outlet, awning, power tongue jack with light, fully enclosed underbelly, smooth fiberglass exterior, 2 20# LP tanks, 13,500 BTU ducted air, 6 gallon gas/electric water heater, black tank saniflush, aluminum rims, secure stance axels, fresh tank = 32 gallons, gray tank = 26 gallons, black tank = 26 gallons, GVWR = 7394. This is a beautiful trailer that has been lightly used by non smoker. Very clean and ready for you to take on the road. $15,300 More pictures available. Please send PM if interested or email to [email protected] thanks for looking!


----------

